# I need help playing this game?



## Robert_1985 (7 mo ago)

When you play monkey in the middle, typically the shortest person is at a disadvantage, this means when I play with my kids, we tower over them. . The adult can easily manipulate the game When an adult plays monkey in the middle with small children, the adult is faking the entire game. Obviously a grown-up is much taller than the kids, so the grown-up has to dumb down their ability. The grown-up has to stay down on the kids level in order to make it fair. They have to pretend that they cannot reach the ball in order to play fair with the kids

but my question is, when you are in the middle, how long do you pretend and let them toss the ball back-and-forth?

when you are on the outside and the child is in the middle, how many times do you toss it out of child’s reach? how long do you wait before you let the catch it?

I don’t want the kiddos to catch on that I am pretending, or controlling the game. I don’t want my kids to get discouraged when they play with me, but I also don’t want to just Bring everything down to their level and give it to them. But at the same time, I have a major height advantage over them. So how do you play this piggy in the middle game where a child thanks they are playing fair with you, a much taller grown-up who has the advantage?

How do you play monkey in the middle when some players are at a height disadvantage. Even if you get down to their level, you still have an advantage over the kiddos.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

10 little monkeys jumping on the bed, one fell off and bumped his head.....


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

I was hoping after coronavirus there are no more monkey business!


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

ILOVEmyFAM said:


> When you play monkey in the middle, typically the shortest person is at a disadvantage, this means when I play with my kids, we tower over them. . The adult can easily manipulate the game When an adult plays monkey in the middle with small children, the adult is faking the entire game. Obviously a grown-up is much taller than the kids, so the grown-up has to dumb down their ability. The grown-up has to stay down on the kids level in order to make it fair. They have to pretend that they cannot reach the ball in order to play fair with the kids
> 
> but my question is, when you are in the middle, how long do you pretend and let them toss the ball back-and-forth?
> 
> ...


No set number, you just have to kind of go with it. I run a large baseball organization and I have the opportunity to coach and play with kids ranging from 4 to 16. You just have to adjust for the age of the group. 

For something like Monkey in the middle with little ones I would do something like hold my hands out and if the throw it within a few inches of my hands I'll grab it, but I won't make a super effort to get it otherwise. This really isn't rocket science. Just have fun while also taking the opportunity to teach the kids how to win humbly and lose without whining. 

Oh, and when you do catch the ball make sure you spike it right in front of them and say in your face! lol, j/k


----------



## Robert_1985 (7 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> No set number, you just have to kind of go with it. I run a large baseball organization and I have the opportunity to coach and play with kids ranging from 4 to 16. You just have to adjust for the age of the group.
> 
> For something like Monkey in the middle with little ones I would do something like hold my hands out and if the throw it within a few inches of my hands I'll grab it, but I won't make a super effort to get it otherwise. This really isn't rocket science. Just have fun while also taking the opportunity to teach the kids how to win humbly and lose without whining.
> 
> Oh, and when you do catch the ball make sure you spike it right in front of them and say in your face! lol, j/k


Thanks. What about when the kids are in the middle and the adults are on the outside tossing, because it’s not a game of chance anymore, she much taller grown-ups are making a decision to let them get the ball.
So how long do you wait before the kid in the middle catches it

thanks for your reply 😀


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Robert_1985 said:


> Thanks. What about when the kids are in the middle and the adults are on the outside tossing, because it’s not a game of chance anymore, she much taller grown-ups are making a decision to let them get the ball.
> So how long do you wait before the kid in the middle catches it
> 
> thanks for your reply 😀


Again, not rocket science. I just throw it in a way the kid actually has a shot at getting it. I don't try to throw it right at them, but if they make a good effort they should be able to.


----------



## Robert_1985 (7 mo ago)

Rayr44 said:


> I was hoping after coronavirus there are no more monkey business!


And how would you modify this game to play with small children?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Enlist some real monkeys to play.


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

Robert_1985 said:


> And how would you modify this game to play with small children?


I would wait till they grow in height.


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

Robert_1985 said:


> And how would you modify this game to play with small children?


Have the adults be seated. Throw 'badly.' Ham it up. Be gracious in defeat, but win often enough to teach them how have fun even if you lose.


----------

